# Dienstagslangearbeitende Donnerstagsfahrer



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2012)

So, habe mal einen neuen Fred eröffnet, da ich dienstags nicht kann.
Der Donnerstag scheint eh wettertechnisch der beste Tag der Woche zu werden.Also wer hat Lust und Zeit.
17.30 ab Nachtigallental.


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Titel 

Aber Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (9. Oktober 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So, habe mal einen neuen Fred eröffnet, da ich dienstags nicht kann.
> Der Donnerstag scheint eh wettertechnisch der beste Tag der Woche zu werden.Also wer hat Lust und Zeit.
> 17.30 ab Nachtigallental.



Hab für diese Woche leider meinen Dienst von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag getauscht. Generell passt mir aber der Donnerstag besser als der Dienstag.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Oktober 2012)

Dann könnt ihr euch ja hier mal eintragen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13448

Habe es jetzt extra auf Donnerstag gelegt.


Grüße


----------



## shmee (9. Oktober 2012)

Auch als Dienstagsfahrer bin ich gern Donnerstags noch mal dabei, aber 17:30 Nachtigallental schaffe ich leider nicht. Könnte wenn überhaupt erst später irgendwo in den 7 Hügeln dazustoßen.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Titel
> 
> Aber Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht



Schade, ich kann leider am 21. nicht, da meine Mum auch Geburtstag
hat.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Oktober 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann leider am 21. nicht, da meine Mum auch Geburtstag
> hat.



Schade! Aber Mütter gehen natürlich vor.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Oktober 2012)

Leider klappt es heute mit fahren nicht,aber nächsten Donnerstag werde ich einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2012)

2. Versuch...  

Ich bin so langsam mit meiner Erkältung fertig und überlege, am Donnerstag, eine langsame (und das meine ich auch so  ) Runde zu starten.

Quasi lang und langsam als Training für Sonntag...

Vielleicht hat ja der/die eine nicht-mehr-spätarbeitende Lust?

Start wäre um 18.00 Uhr Ramersdorf über eine nicht-gewohnte Route...
schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> 2. Versuch...
> 
> Ich bin so langsam mit meiner Erkältung fertig und überlege, am Donnerstag, eine langsame (und das meine ich auch so  ) Runde zu starten.
> 
> ...



Dabei!


----------



## Sechser (15. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> eine nicht-gewohnte Route...



Das klingt ja schon so ein bisschen nach der berühmten Katze im Sack ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2012)

Sechser schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon so ein bisschen nach der berühmten Katze im Sack ...



mit Verfahrgarantie halt ...


----------



## sun909 (16. Oktober 2012)

Termin für Donnerstag, Tempo laaangsam 

Termin-klick mich...

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Oktober 2012)

Schön, daß das donnerstags mal geklappt hat.
Muß mich allerdings erst mal wieder an die Dunkelheit gewöhnen,
war ein ziemlicher Hasenfuß gestern.
Hat aber, trotz Mücken, viel Spaß gemacht.
Ich war erstaunt wie trocken das 7GB ist!


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Oktober 2012)

Leider kann ich heute nicht,da mich eine Erkältung erwischt hat.Ich werde es weiter donnerstags versuchen!


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

...wo sind die Arbeitenden Do-Fahrer?

Morgen am Start?

grüße
C.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wo sind die Arbeitenden Do-Fahrer?
> 
> Morgen am Start?
> 
> ...



Um 9uhr an der Fähre in Köwi.

Gruß W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

hm,
du hast das mit dem "langarbeitende" wohl nicht ganz genau gelesen??? 

Um neun schlage ich im Büro auf, da ist an KöWi nicht zu denken... Oder hast du Urlaub?

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> du hast das mit dem "langarbeitende" wohl nicht ganz genau gelesen???
> 
> Um neun schlage ich im Büro auf, da ist an KöWi nicht zu denken... Oder hast du Urlaub?
> ...



Dann fang doch einfach früher an dann kannst du auch um 9 in Köwi sein


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. November 2012)

Oder wir fahren noch früher los Carsten und dann kannst du Arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wo sind die Arbeitenden Do-Fahrer?
> 
> Morgen am Start?
> 
> ...



Scheuen sich vor angesagtem Regen,iii bah!
Sonntag eine Stunde im Sud fahren reicht für die ganze Woche!


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2012)

du schwächelst


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> du schwächelst



Ja, und das beste ist:es hat keinen Tropfen geregnet!


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2012)

...können es ja diese Woche nochmals probieren, Wetter bleibt wohl gut.

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...können es ja diese Woche nochmals probieren, Wetter bleibt wohl gut.
> 
> grüße
> C.



Bin dabei, falls Rad heile!


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2012)

und? Schaltwerk da?

Oder vielmehr auch eingebaut  ?

grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. November 2012)

Genau. Wie siehts morgen aus? Ich könnte auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (14. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> und? Schaltwerk da?
> 
> Oder vielmehr auch eingebaut  ?
> 
> grüße



Leider nein !


----------



## AnjaR (14. November 2012)

Ich könnte auch, aber irgendwie kann ich mich überhaupt nicht aufraffen, im Dunkeln durch matschiges Laub zu fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (21. November 2012)

Hallo Barbara,

das Bike scheint ja wieder startklar zu sein.... Wetter stimmt auch..... wie schaut es denn dann mit morgen aus????

Meine Amis haben Feiertag und damit könnte ich früh genug Feierabend machen 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2012)

Geiles Wetter, leider kein Bike mit in Bonn... 

Teste aber gleich bei mir in K das für die Schweizergarde:

Bierhänger ; könnte man auch für den Weihnachtsmarkt oder die Ghetto-Tour zum Versorgungshänger umfunktionieren 

Viel Spaß, wenn ihr fahrt!

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2012)

25kg.... hmmmmm.... da muss ich noch lange Quark essen, bis dass ich da rein darf 

Auf grund fehlender Resonanz bin ich jetzt auch mit dem Trecking Rad auf der Arbeit und mache halt früh Feierabend um im grossen Bogen nach Hause zu radeln.


----------



## der.anderehelge (22. November 2012)

Als eigendlichdauerndvielzulangarbeitender DieseWochemalFreitagsfahrer wollte ich kurz anfragen ob morgen zufällig jemand sein Bike zur Hand hat. 

Ich bin tagsüber in der Krefelder Ecke, deshalb etwas unsicher bei der genauen Startzeit, sitze aber bei gutem Wind sogar noch im Hellen auf dem Rad.

Hat da jemand Bock? Gerne auch mit Glühweinhänger und mobilem Bratwurststand. Wenn ja, ich bin beim Treffpunkt flexibel.


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2012)

Moin Helge, 
kann leider nicht... Weder mit noch ohne Glühwein, aber das holen wir ja nächste Woche nach 

viel spaß!
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Dezember 2012)

So,diesen Donnerstag kann ich wieder nicht.Heiße Phase der Vorbereitungen für die Ghettoweihnacht.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. April 2013)

Möchte am Donnerstag fahren.Würde sagen 18.00 am P&R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf.Who is joining?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. April 2013)

Donnerstag passt bei mir eher. Würde also zumindest mal lose Zusagen.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. April 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Donnerstag passt bei mir eher. WÃ¼rde also zumindest mal lose Zusagen.



SchÃ¶n,wenn's klappen wÃ¼rde,hÃ¤tte ich keine
Ausrede,daÃ alleine Fahren doof ist ð!


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2013)

...kann nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (22. April 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Donnerstag passt bei mir eher. Würde also zumindest mal lose Zusagen.



Würde mal eben so lose zusagen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2013)

Mir wäre Mittwoch lieber


----------



## Redfraggle (22. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mir wäre Mittwoch lieber



Mittwoch kann ich nicht,sorry ich muss bei Donnerstag
bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (22. April 2013)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, muss für's Vinschgau packen


----------



## surftigresa (23. April 2013)

Kann diese Woche arbeitsbedingt nur spontan entscheiden. Aber ich versuch's! Wäre gerne mal wieder dabei 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2013)

Freckles schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, muss für's Vinschgau packen



Schöne Alternative!

@ Melli,vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. April 2013)

hat nicht heute einer spontan Zeit?


----------



## derAndre (24. April 2013)

Ist morgen Abend irgendwer irgendwo unterwegs? Ich würde mich eventuell gerne anschließen. Kann aber eigentlich nicht vor 19:00 Uhr irgendwo sein.


----------



## surftigresa (24. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Möchte am Donnerstag fahren.Würde sagen 18.00 am P&R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf.Who is joining?


  @Andre
19:00 Uhr ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu spät. Bis ich dann mal zu Hause bin, geduscht und gegessen habe.... ich brauche doch meinen Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## derAndre (24. April 2013)

Melanie, kein Ding. Ich würde ja auch lieber früher starten aber ich muss halt arbeiten. Im Obst mit Fallsucht-Bereich bin ich aber fündig geworden


----------



## surftigresa (24. April 2013)

Bin leider raus für morgen 

Könnte erst ab 23:00Uhr......


----------



## meg-71 (24. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Möchte am Donnerstag fahren.Würde sagen 18.00 am P&R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf.Who is joining?



Also ich wäre morgen dabei, wie sieht es bei den Anderen aus?


Gruß der meg


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. April 2013)

18:00 Ramersdorf nehm ich mir jetzt einfach mal vor.
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (24. April 2013)

Der Helge mal wieder, klasse. Bis morgen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (24. April 2013)

Ich bin da!
Bis morgen,nach dem Biken in die Eisdiele!


----------



## Sechser (24. April 2013)

Das klingt gut!


----------



## Dart (25. April 2013)

Ich hab´mein Bike auch dabei


----------



## shmee (25. April 2013)

Hört sich gut an, 18:00 bin ich dabei.


----------



## Merlin (25. April 2013)

Oh, ich hab den Eintrag leider übersehen, Mea culpa. Vielleicht klappt's nächste Woche...


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh, ich hab den Eintrag leider übersehen, Mea culpa. Vielleicht klappt's nächste Woche...



Ja schade,war ne supi Runde:Staubtrockene Trails
bestes Wetter (in Kurz fahren)und zum Abschluß ein lecka
Eis.Das Leben kann so schön sein.


----------



## AnjaR (25. April 2013)

Da gibt's nichts hinzu zu fügen.
Danke für den netten Abend.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Sechser (25. April 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das Leben kann so schön sein.




Eine wirklich sehr entspannte Runde heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (26. April 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der herrlichen Runde gestern

















es grüßt der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2013)

Um den Fred mal wieder zu aktivieren,schlage ich
vor,daß wir am Donnerstag MTB fahren.
Ich würde sagen 18.00 Ramersdorf.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juni 2013)

Prima,der Tom hat schon was ins LMB gestellt!
Angemeldet!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn es nicht Regnet um 18,30Uhr bin ich in Ramersdorf U-Bahnhaltestelle. Wer mit will, rechtzeitig dort sein. Natürlich Handy vergessen, bin also bis 15uhr über das Forum oder PM zu erreichen.


----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch da 

Gruß der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juni 2013)

Aber es regnet, bin gerade mit meinen Kids schon nass geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2013)

Regen.. und raus wann hört das endlich auf?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Juni 2013)

Regen


----------



## der.anderehelge (17. Juni 2013)

Gibt es einen donnerstagslangfahrenden Dienstagarbeiter, der schon Montags aufs Rad steigen würde? Ich habe gleich Feierabend.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2013)

Ich leider nicht,aber falls meine geprellte
Rippe am Donnerstag einigermaßen 
okay ist,würde ich dann gerne fahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2013)

Tja das ist ja wie verhext,morgen schon wieder schlechtes
Wetter angesagt.Canceln wir auf nächste Woche,kann das Rippchen sich 
noch etwas erholen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2013)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tja das ist ja wie verhext,morgen schon wieder schlechtes
> Wetter angesagt.Canceln wir auf nächste Woche,kann das Rippchen sich
> noch etwas erholen.



Was hast du denn gemacht??


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2013)

Ihr habt doch hoffentlich nur zugeschaut in Willingen, oder? Oder wollte der Uwe die Pace nochmal vonne Gattin gefahren sehen??? Beste Genesung, gestaucht tut mehr weh als durch... LG, der Pete. Der Bibel nach soll ja irgendwie der Mensch aus Rippchen serviert worden sein... da finde ich aber nix von Fullface-Stürzen...


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Juni 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gemacht??



Na,29er mit ner bissigen Bremse getestet ð!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2013)

So,Kinners wie sieht es denn mit morgen
und biken aus?Ich hätte Lust und Zeit und das
Wetter soll auch schön bleiben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juli 2013)

warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wird's leiderdoch eng diese Woche. Ich würde daher nichts ausschreiben...


----------



## AnjaR (10. Juli 2013)

Jörg ist nicht da, und ich hab leider kein Auto, da unser Sohn das Womo mit in Holland hat.


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. Juli 2013)

Ich will 18:30 Ramersdorf schaffen, kann aber nichts versprechen.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2013)

Okay,dann schau ich mal wer morgen um
18.30 in Ramersdorf da ist.
Bis denne


----------



## shmee (11. Juli 2013)

Wäre auch dabei, 18:30 Ramersdorf.


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## shmee (11. Juli 2013)

Nä watt ein herrlich Türchen.  Mit kulinarischem Höhepunkt und einer ganz feinen Abfahrt sowie Rückweg in den Sonnenuntergang. Topdeluxe!!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juli 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Nä watt ein herrlich Türchen.  Mit kulinarischem Höhepunkt und einer ganz feinen Abfahrt sowie Rückweg in den Sonnenuntergang. Topdeluxe!!



!!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2013)

Würde gerne am Donnerstag fahren.
Schlage mal 18.30 Ramersdorf vor,
Alternativen sind willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2013)

Hab schon KöWi um 18.30 Uhr reingestellt, siehe Dienstags Thread...


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Donnerstag schaffe ich nicht, würde morgen fahren wollen... 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Juli 2013)

Sorry, schaffe 18:30 Köwi nicht. Gibt es einen planbaren Treffpunkt (Biergarten, Eisdiele, Oberkante Löwenburg) ?


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Sorry, schaffe 18:30 Köwi nicht. Gibt es einen planbaren Treffpunkt (Biergarten, Eisdiele, Oberkante Löwenburg) ?



An solchen Informationen hatte ich 
auch Interesse bekundet,allerdings im Dienstagsfred.
Wurde aber nicht beantwortet,am besten vielleicht
später mal durchklingeln.


----------



## shmee (18. Juli 2013)

Huh, Barbara, sorry, das habe ich aber dann voll überlesen. Helge, ich weiß nicht, was Tom vorhat, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir in einem Biergarten landen. Alternative wäre Treffen Löwenburger Hof. Ich schick dir ne SMS, wenn ich mehr von Toms Plänen weiß.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Juli 2013)

Supi, dann eventuell bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich habe vor, in/um KöWi zwei Trails zu fahren und dann rüber nach Ramersdorf zu biken...also nicht am Rhein, sondern die typische Dienstagsrunde "rückwärts". Treffpunkt und -zeit ist daher schwierig. Auf dem Petersberg wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber frag mich nicht, wann. Am besten, du klingelst wirklich kurz durch...

Biergarten ist ne Option, blauer Affe wäre ne Option, wenn wir eh in Ramersdorf enden.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts denn mit morgen aus.
Würde gerne fahren!
18.00 Ramersdorf?!


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, 18:00 Ramersdorf werde ich aber nicht ganz schaffen. Eventuell könnt Ihr kurz warten und ich gebe Gas. Ansonsten treffen wir uns irgendwo im Wald oder am Ausschank.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,
bin morgen schon auf dem Weg in die CH 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, 18:00 Ramersdorf werde ich aber nicht ganz schaffen. Eventuell könnt Ihr kurz warten und ich gebe Gas. Ansonsten treffen wir uns irgendwo im Wald oder am Ausschank.



Von mir aus auch 18.15


----------



## looooop (24. Juli 2013)

Erstmal ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde .... -> ... Halloooo ... 

Wollte mal fragen ob man(n) sich bei euch evtl. mal anhängen kann (auch wenn  man Dienstags net so lange arbeiten muss) !?

Falls nicht nur für 'Inner-Circle-Guys' .....:

Hab mir vor n paar Wochen ein (laut Hersteller) geländetaugliches Fahrrad gekauft und würde diese Eigenschaft gerne mal testen.

Da ich das Rad noch nicht so lange habe hat es leider noch nicht so wirklich Kondition und Erfahrung. Von daher würde mich interessieren welche Art runden Ihr so dreht!?

...wird man ausgelacht, verspottet, geteert und gefedert wenn man früh am Berg vom Rad steigt, schiebt oder früher umdreht?

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Mindestanforderungen wie min. 2,55cm hoch springen können, 100hm am Stück in 1:11 schaffen oder so?

Würd mich echt freuen  ..... bin bisher immer alleine durch den Wald gefahren (eher verfahren) ..... -> ÖDE


----------



## der.anderehelge (25. Juli 2013)

So, hier mal in offiziell: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14212

auf Arbeit wird es heute etwas stressig, desshalb wieder die defensive Zeit: 18:30 Uhr. 
   @looooop: Danke für die aussagekräftige Bewerbung. Helm und Handschuhe sind wichtig! Ansonsten freuen wir uns einfach über neue Gesichter. Wir richten uns bei der Wegefindung auch gerne mal nach Deinen Wünschen oder Fähigkeiten. Ausgelacht wird keiner, gelacht wird aber hin und wieder. Kleine Verfahrer sind normaler Bestandteil der Tour. Und jetzt komm einfach


----------



## shmee (25. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Barbara, was ist mit dir? Drehst du schon ne Runde und kommst dann zurück?


----------



## looooop (25. Juli 2013)

Hört sich prima an .... bin dabei ...


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juli 2013)

Hm,schwanke noch,da gerade starke Regenfälle
niedergehen.Bin jetzt erst einmal in der Eisdiele,
falls ich nachher nicht da bin,wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (25. Juli 2013)

Also hier ist schon länger alles trocken.


----------



## looooop (26. Juli 2013)

War echt ne tolle Tour gestern ... Danke ... 

Auf dem Heimweg mussten wir dann sogar noch unsere Tools auspacken um 2 Ladys bei Ihrem Ständer-Problem zu helfen ....


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Auf dem Heimweg mussten wir dann sogar noch unsere Tools auspacken um 2 Ladys bei Ihrem Ständer-Problem zu helfen ....



Kopfkino!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (1. August 2013)

Heute 18.30 Ramersdorf oder gibt's alter-
native Vorschläge.


----------



## shmee (1. August 2013)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Merlin (1. August 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start!


----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start.


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. August 2013)

Äh,... bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start.


----------



## looooop (1. August 2013)

Äh,... bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (1. August 2013)

Bin diese Woche noch raus ! "Muss" mir hier meine Zeit mit dem Biken vertreiben ! 





Ich hoffe nur das Wetter bei euch , Rhein abwärts, ist genauso schön wie hier in Flims !

Grüße aus der Schweiz


 @shmee ... am 11.08 bin ich auch auf jeden Fall mit dabei !


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. August 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Bin diese Woche noch raus ! "Muss" mir hier meine Zeit mit dem Biken vertreiben !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Will auch dahin


----------



## Redfraggle (1. August 2013)

@ Stumpi:weiterhin schöne Trails,hier ist 
das Wetter perfekt

@ Thomas,nicht jammern Du bist
doch bald im Urlaub


----------



## AnjaR (6. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist für Donnerstag was geplant? Die Wettervorhersage klingt ganz gut.
Jörg und ich würden dann gerne was fahren.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Freckles (7. August 2013)

Jep, da wäre ich dabei. Ab jetzt kann ich donnerstags wieder 

Grüße
Anglea



AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ist für Donnerstag was geplant? Die Wettervorhersage klingt ganz gut.
> Jörg und ich würden dann gerne was fahren.
> ...


----------



## Stumpi29 (7. August 2013)

Da es diese Woche Dienstags ja leider nicht mehr gepasst hat, würde ich auch gerne morgen fahren ! 18.30 Uhr RD ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2013)

Klingt nach nem Plan.
Dabei,wenn Wetter lässt!


----------



## AnjaR (7. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2013)

Würde gerne am Donnerstag fahren.
18.00 Eingang Nachtigallental.
Mitfahrer vor.


----------



## AnjaR (13. August 2013)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei (diesmal mit Anreise per Rad, daher bitte langsam).


----------



## Dart (14. August 2013)

Da hätte ich auch Interesse. Nachtigallental wird aber eher schwierig, das ist noch gesperrt. Man muss dann zunächst über die Straße Richtung Hirschburg und kann dann Richtung Drachenfels oder Milchhäuschen weiter fahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2013)

Muss für Donnerstag absagen,Piemontvortreffen.


----------



## Dart (14. August 2013)

Von mir wüden noch zwei Kollegen mitkommen, von daher fahre ich morgen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. August 2013)

Piemontvortreffen? Dann hab ich Donnerstags also auch keine Zeit zum biken?


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2013)

hi,
ich kann nicht...

grüße
C.


----------



## Freckles (14. August 2013)

Ich kann morgen auch nicht, bin im Drehwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2013)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Piemontvortreffen? Dann hab ich Donnerstags also auch keine Zeit zum biken?



Genau,sehr clever gefolgert.
Schau mal in die IG.


----------



## Dart (15. August 2013)

Ich werde heute doch nicht vom Nachtigallental starten, sondern von mir zu Hause in Seelscheid (ca. 18:00 Uhr). Falls jemand mitfahren möchte bitte hier melden, ich schicke dann gerne per PN die Anschrift.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?



Bestimmt,Wetter soll ja schön werden.
Ich leider nicht,da,wie gehabt,langer Arbeitstag.

Ob Donnerstag klappt,weiß ich noch nicht,da mein
Hinterrad zentriert werden muss.


----------



## Stumpi29 (20. August 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?




Ich wollte auf jeden Fall heute ne Runde drehen ! Wie gewohnt 18.30 Uhr Rammersdorf ? Viel früher wird es nicht gehen ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2013)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall heute ne Runde drehen ! Wie gewohnt 18.30 Uhr Rammersdorf ? Viel früher wird es nicht gehen ...



Ich kann leider doch nicht. Bzw. weiß ich nicht wann ich hier weg komme. Da heute eine neue Aushilfe im Laden arbeitet und ich bis zum Schluß da sein muß


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2013)

Hätte jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. August 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?



Bin morgen mit Gernot am Wildschweingehege verabredet. Vorausgesetzt es geht nix kaputt, will ich auch den "traditionellen" Donnerstagstermin nutzen. Kann aber erst so 18:30 Ramersdorf oder 18:45 KöWi.


----------



## Sechser (20. August 2013)

Diese Woche leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. August 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?



Lust ja, aber anderweitig wg Besuch verplant...

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2013)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren?



Ja, und sogar auch Zeit . Setzt du was rein?

Ciao,
A.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2013)

Lust auch,aber mein Laufrad ist ,wie befürchtet,
noch nicht fertig.Werde wohl alternativ ein
Ründchen mit dem RR drehen.


----------



## AnjaR (21. August 2013)

Diese Woche leider nicht. Viel Spaß denen, die Zeit haben.


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2013)

Aber gern: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14289

Auf Wunsch von Helge 18.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. August 2013)

OK, war gerade mit Gernot im Kofo und unterdrücke die Regeneration erfolgreich mit einem Duschhefeweizen. Bin morgen auf höchster sportlicher Ebene dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (22. August 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen, es ist angebracht Licht mitzubringen, zumindest für den Rückweg 

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2013)

Ich komme auf den Petersberg, ist das ok?

Grüße MIcha


Ps.: In der Hoffnung das der Biergarten auf hat


----------



## Stumpi29 (22. August 2013)

Ich hoffe liest noch jemand! Habe leider ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad... war platt neuer Schlauch rein und direkt wieder platt ... wartet also nicht !


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. August 2013)

habs heute leider nicht geschafft, viel spass euch!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. August 2013)

Hej,

und wie schauts heute bei euch aus?

Lg,
Flo


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. August 2013)

Ich kann 18:30 Ramersdorf. Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Stumpi29 (29. August 2013)

Bin heute leider wieder raus ! Bike ist zwar Fit aber komme leider bei der Arbeit nicht pünkltich raus :-(

Euch aber viel Spaß bei dem Wetterchen ! ;-)

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. August 2013)

Hm ich habe leider kein Licht, entweder ich fahre etwas früher oder wir fahren einfach in den Kottenforst? (Licht ist unterwegs, habs grade bestellt!, also nächste Woche habe ich was!)


----------



## Freckles (29. August 2013)

Wenn überhaupt, fahren der Micha und ich heute was bei uns zu Hause. Mal sehen.

Den 7Gebirglern dann viele Späße!

A.


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. August 2013)

@ FLo: Fahr lieber alleine. Tut mir leid aber meine Planung ist echt wackelig. Licht hab ich zwar dabei aber ich müsste wohl das Liteville mal wieder Probe fahren. Mit etwas Pech fällt das Ding wegen irgend einem Fehler sofort aus (Kettenblätter neu, Gabelservice gemacht, Hinterrad neu, etc.). 

Du ärgerst Dich nur wenn Du auf mich wartest und dann am Eingang Melbtal alles schon wieder vorbei ist.

Ich fahr dann nur kurz mal den Kapellberg rauf und gut is.

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. August 2013)

Hm, also wenn ich Kottenforst sage meine ich so ne runde von 1,5 bis 2 h mit so ca. 3 Abfahrten (u.a. Melbtal). Ich meine wir könnten uns doch gerne um 18 Uhr für ne flotte Runde am Kreisverkehr (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.716943,7.104762&num=1&t=m&z=17) treffen?
Lg,
Flo


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. August 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich Kottenforst sage meine ich so ne runde von 1,5 bis 2 h mit so ca. 3 Abfahrten (u.a. Melbtal). Ich meine wir könnten uns doch gerne um 18 Uhr für ne flotte Runde am Kreisverkehr (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.716943,7.104762&num=1&t=m&z=17) treffen?
> Lg,
> Flo



Ups, hb mich gerade breitschlagen lassen, noch in der Firma zu bleiben. Das kann ich nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Bei mir wirds deutlich später.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. August 2013)

alles klar!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2014)

So morgen ist Donnerstag.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14695

schnell anmelden


----------



## Stumpi29 (6. März 2014)

Bleibt es bei 18.30 Uhr NGT ? Oder fährt doch keiner ?


----------



## Freckles (6. März 2014)

Ich bin raus wegen Hals, aber der Micha wollte fahren ....


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. März 2014)

Stumpi29 schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei 18.30 Uhr NGT ? Oder fährt doch keiner ?




Also ich bin auch raus. Schaffe es doch nicht. Habe noch zuviel Arbeit hier zu Hause.
Sorry das ich nicht früher abgesagt habe.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (6. März 2014)

Gute Besserung Angela!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (8. März 2014)

dumdumdumdumdadidada ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P780_ROW mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2014)

CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> dumdumdumdumdadidada ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P780_ROW mit Tapatalk


 
Nicht nur Spamen,auch mal mitfahren


CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> dumdumdumdumdadidada ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P780_ROW mit Tapatalk


Nicht nur spammen,auch mal mitfahren ;-)!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (10. März 2014)

Mein Esel ist noch beim Tierarzt... Hoffe er wird schnell wieder gesund aber dann gehts ab!


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (12. März 2014)

So, der Esel wird morgen und am Fr. ausgeritten, da für Sa. Aprilwetter gemeldet ist... :-((

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P780_ROW mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2014)

Hi,
bin späten Nachmittag unterwegs.

Wer dazustossen mag, per Tel melden 

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Termin am Donnerstag, mal sehen, wer von denen, die immer laut schreien, dann auch kommt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14726

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. März 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin am Donnerstag, mal sehen, wer von denen, die immer laut schreien, dann auch kommt
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14726
> 
> ...


 Hätte ich ein vernünftiges Licht,wäre ich dabei!Muss mich gedulden,bis die Uhr umgestellt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Licht kannst du von mir haben...
grüße


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2014)

@Barbara: wenn du Licht brauchst, gib mir bitte bis heute abend Bescheid, muß ans Ladegerät...
grüße


----------



## AnjaR (19. März 2014)

Bin auch erst wieder dabei, wenn die Tage lang genug sind um ohne Licht zu fahren. (Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich wieder etwas Kondition aufgebaut.)


----------



## Sechser (19. März 2014)

Ich versuche, morgen dabei zu sein, weiß aber noch noch nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. März 2014)

Hallo Carsten, 18 Uhr ist keine Zeit für mich das schaffe ich nicht. Vielleicht fahren wir morgen noch was, habe aber morgen meinen Schnupperkurs für die Kid´s und Angela kommt nach Hause. Wenn wir es schaffen fahren wir hier so gegen 18 Uhr los. Könnten uns dann unterwegs treffen. Dabei dann die nächsten Termine besprechen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2014)

Bin 'raus,da ich morgen früher zu Hause sein muss.Danke Carsten für Dein Lichtangebot.Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2014)

Hi Micha


Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, 18 Uhr ist keine Zeit für mich das schaffe ich nicht. Vielleicht fahren wir morgen noch was, habe aber morgen meinen Schnupperkurs für die Kid´s und Angela kommt nach Hause. Wenn wir es schaffen fahren wir hier so gegen 18 Uhr los. Könnten uns dann unterwegs treffen. Dabei dann die nächsten Termine besprechen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hi Micha, 
Mirja wollte auch Nachkommen nach Ramersdorf...

Von daher würde ich dort 18.30 nochmals aufschlagen, schafft ihr das?

@Barbara:schade...

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2014)

Hallo Carsten das können wir versuchen


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2014)

Hat leider nicht geklappt, der Jerry stand aber als Überraschung noch am Parkplatz 

Lustiges Ründchen zu viert bis in die Niederungen des Ölbergs und kurz vor Schluss noch ein Riss im Mantel samt pffff der Pannenqueen...scheint die Familie W.  den Rang streitig machen zu wollen 

Grüsse


----------



## Sechser (21. März 2014)

Na guuut - nächstes Mal versuche ich, mich ordentlich anzumelden; in dreifacher Ausführung mit Durchschlag und gegenseitiger Paraphierung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lustiges Ründchen zu viert bis in die Niederungen des Ölbergs und kurz vor Schluss noch ein Riss im Mantel samt pffff der *Pannenqueen...scheint die Familie W.  den Rang streitig machen zu wollen *
> 
> Grüsse


Aber sowas von....letzten Sonntag hatte als einziger ein Sevenhiller nen Platten!


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2014)

Das sind nur Ausreisser, Barbara! Seit der Uwe den Spruch vom "Kerngeschäft der TT" geprägt hat hat der Broadway paar Alfterer Abdrücke
zu verteidigen - Gefahr bieten da nur die "pannengespickten" Ausflüge des Hörrn H. aus K. (die Beteiligten konnten danach nie mehr zwischen
11 oder 12 klar entscheiden - Teambetitelungsvorschlag "DGVF" - de gepeinigten Viel-Flicker)... Ihr seid Championsleague, mir nur Kreisklasse.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2014)

Nach Krankheit lass ich es noch ein bißchen Piano angehen,daher bin ich für heute raus.Nächsten Donnerstag habe ich leider einen Arzttermin,aber falls noch Biergarten angesagt ist,würde ich mich dann dazugesellen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. April 2014)

Ich komme heute nach Ramersdorf. Bin ich da alleine?


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. April 2014)

Und angenommen ich wäre heute wieder in Ramersdorf?


----------



## Freckles (10. April 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht ... Wetter ist ja ganz nett


----------



## Stumpi29 (10. April 2014)

Bin auch raus ! Zahnarzt Termin ... :-/


----------



## Dart (10. April 2014)

Kann heute nicht. Fahre aber morgen mit Kollegen ca. 16:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. April 2014)

!6:00 Uhr? Hast Du ein Schwein. Morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2014)

Was ein feines Ründchen heute!Hat alles gepasst:Souveräner Guide,nette Truppe,trockene coole Trails und zum Abschluss das Bundeshäuschen.Ne,wat schön


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Mai 2014)

Da Donnerstag trocken,Dank des neuen Hochs, bleiben soll, würde ich gerne ne Runde fahren.Ab Ramersdorf 18.00!


----------



## AnjaR (13. Mai 2014)

Lust hätt ich schon, melde mich am Donnerstag rechtzeitig bei Dir, ob's klappt.


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Barbara,
kann nicht...
Viel Spaß und trockene Trails 
grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> kann nicht...
> Viel Spaß und trockene Trails
> grüße


 Schade!Bis denke,lg


----------



## AnjaR (15. Mai 2014)

Schaff's heute leider doch nicht. Muss mich noch um einige unschöne Dinge im Verein kümmern.
würde aber gerne morgen Nachmittag fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn es wieder erwarten doch noch was schöner wird, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2014)

Würde morgen gerne ne Runde im 7GB fahren,Tomburg ist mir für unter der Woche zu weit.
Könnte ab 17.30!


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2014)

Hm,
morgen ist Eröffnungsspiel...

Bin da leider wohl raus 

Grüße


----------



## shmee (11. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei, 18:00 ab Ramersdorf


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> morgen ist Eröffnungsspiel...
> 
> Bin da leider wohl raus
> ...


Beginnt doch erst um 22.00!Außerdem ist das Wetter zu schön-das muss man nutzen.Ist denn eigentlich mal Rudelgucken angesagt,oder erst im Finale !


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut es denn diesen Donnerstag bei euch aus? Nach längerer Pause bin ich endlich wieder am Start!

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. Juni 2014)

Super! Also für Dich, ich bin dann in Hanau :-(


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2014)

Mein Bike leider kaputt!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juli 2014)

Moin Flo, Do. abend geht bei mir leider nicht, aber Fr. abend Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2014)

Wie sieht es aus, am Donnerstag eine Capra Begrüßungstour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (19. August 2014)

Ja, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dabei zu sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2014)

Dann müsste natürlich das neue Bike auch noch begossen werden oder?


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann müsste natürlich das neue Bike auch noch begossen werden oder?


 Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?
Lust hätte ich schon!


----------



## Freckles (20. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?
> Lust hätte ich schon!



Nur um Mittag rum ein paar Tropfen, dann wieder trocken 
https://www.meteoblue.com/de/deutschland/wetter-königswinter?day=2

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2014)

Na Barbara wenn du kommst doch bestimmt spitze.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2014)

so habe mal was reingestellt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14982


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na Barbara wenn du kommst doch bestimmt spitze.


 Meinst Du,weil ich immer meinen Teller leer esse!?


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Meinst Du,weil ich immer meinen Teller leer esse!?


Ja genau


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2014)

Bin leider raus-Erkältung im Anzug.
Will vor dem Urlaub keine Experimente machen.Euch viel Spaß und daß ihr trocken bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. August 2014)

Nix krank vorm Urlaub, gibbet nicht 

Grüße!


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nix krank vorm Urlaub, gibbet nicht
> 
> Grüße!


 Eben!Grüße zurück!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2014)

schade, schade. Dann lass dich mal schön pflegen heute Abend.


----------



## Stumpi29 (21. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin leider raus-Erkältung im Anzug.
> Will vor dem Urlaub keine Experimente machen.Euch viel Spaß und daß ihr trocken bleibt!



Mir geht es zwar ähnlich ... aber ich habe ja das Glück nicht in den Urlaub zu müssen ! :-D Deswegen werde ich es mal versuchen.


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2014)

.... hmmm, also wenn es nicht bald aufhört wie aus Kübeln zu schütten, bin ich heute abend raus .....


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> .... hmmm, also wenn es nicht bald aufhört wie aus Kübeln zu schütten, bin ich heute abend raus .....


 Pünktlich zum Feierabend fängt es an zu regnen.Hoffe für euch,daß es aufhört.Bin fast jeden Tag die Woche nass geworden -daher wahrscheinlich auch die Erkältung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (21. August 2014)

Bei mir hier sieht es leider nicht anders aus ... Auf Grund der Tatsache das ich bis RD schon Nass sein dürfte, bin ich dann doch raus !:-(
Naja nächste Woche vielleicht ...


----------



## shmee (21. August 2014)

Also laut Regenradar war es das jetzt erstmal. Ich muss allerdings eh ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto nach KöWi, da ich es sonst zeitlich nicht schaffe. Wird denn gefahren?


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Also laut Regenradar war es das jetzt erstmal. Ich muss allerdings eh ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto nach KöWi, da ich es sonst zeitlich nicht schaffe. Wird denn gefahren?


Der Chef sagt ja!


----------



## shmee (21. August 2014)

Top, bis gleich!


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2014)

Krass,
war zu der Zeit Höhe Rhöndorf, da war es trocken... Hoffe ihr wart weiter südlich, dort sollte es gut gewesen sein 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Krass,
> war zu der Zeit Höhe Rhöndorf, da war es trocken... Hoffe ihr wart weiter südlich, dort sollte es gut gewesen sein
> 
> Schönen Abend!


Waren wir, da ja im Termin " Eingang Nachtigallental " stand war es bei uns auch trocken.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2014)

hehe, 
hatte in Ramersdorf auch ein Auto geschaut...

Das schöne Brückental hat eine neue Brücke bekommen mit drei kleinen Stüfchen. Schöne neue Herausforderung 

Ansonsten waren wir gestern nochmals über den Wolken, hier ist ein Teil zugelegt oben an der Burg, kann aber mit ein wenig berghochklettern umschoben werden.

An der Abfahrt, an der Chris sich den Lenker um die Ohren gehauen hat zwischen Geländer und fels ist der Weg durch den Bach verdammt schmal geworden, noch ein zwei Unwetter, dann ist da die Gefahr nasser Füsse recht hoch...

grüße und bis Sonntag!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> hehe,
> hatte in Ramersdorf auch ein Auto geschaut...
> 
> Das schöne Brückental hat eine neue Brücke bekommen mit drei kleinen Stüfchen. Schöne neue Herausforderung
> ...


Den Bach haben wir auch gesehen. Ich war am Montag am Brückental da war es noch geschlossen. Schön zu wissen das es wieder auf ist. Über den Wolken will ich auch nochmal fahren.

Bis Sonntag, Grüße von dem der das Frühstück mitbringt


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2014)

> Bis Sonntag, Grüße von dem der das Frühstück mitbringt


Adresse für die 10 Rodderberger folgen per PN.... Bitte nur vor die Haustür, 
klingeln wird mit siedendem Pech und Öl bestraft - da simmer eher konservativ am hiilieje Sundach....


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2014)

So, so der der sich nicht meldet will also Rodderberger haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLAUF (24. August 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So, so der der sich nicht meldet will also Rodderberger haben.


Bei soviel Damenproblemen im Umfeld bin ich jetzt auch noch Hühnerzüchter... Nö, Unfug - unser Familientransporter hat gerade
mal die Alpen gehalten, am WE war Kemmenau, Boppard und Lüttich angesagt - alles ausser Zeit, der Pete


----------



## shmee (27. August 2014)

Wie sieht es aus, hat morgen jemand Bock auf ne Runde? Ich wollte ab Chinaschiff in Beuel starten und von da den Ennert und vielleicht das 7Geb unsicher machen.


----------



## meg-71 (27. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei Chriss. An was für eine Uhrzeit hast Du denn gedacht?

Gruß der meg


----------



## shmee (27. August 2014)

18:00 ab Chinaschiff.


----------



## meg-71 (27. August 2014)

In Ordnung also Licht mitbringen.


----------



## shmee (27. August 2014)

Ist sinnvoll, die letzte Abfahrt dürfte im Dunklen stattfinden.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. August 2014)

Ich werd's wohl nicht schaffen,noch zu viel zu erledigen vor dem Urlaub!
Euch viel Spaß!Sehen uns dann ja am Samstag-ich freu mich!


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2014)

bin auch raus heute...
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi29 (28. August 2014)

18 Uhr Chinaschiff ...  Wetter sieht gut aus ! Also bin ich mit dabei !


----------



## Freckles (28. August 2014)

Ich schaff es heute nicht, muss die Brut abholen ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2014)

Fahre heute Abend nochmal nach Berkum, bin also auch raus


----------



## meg-71 (28. August 2014)

Schöne kurze knackige Rund im Ennert auf schlammigem mir zu feuchten Untergrund. Auch eine TT typische Panne mit verbogenen Ritze dabei, ich würde mal sagen shakedown für Piemont ist geglückt.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. September 2014)

jemand heute Abend Lust?


----------



## sun909 (2. September 2014)

Lust ja, Zeit nein...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Sonst jemand für Do zu haben?
Grüße


----------



## Freckles (3. September 2014)

Diesmal muss ich leider auch sagen: Muss arbeiten! (allerdings im "kalten" Sevilla bei 30°C) Es gibt schlimmeres, denke ich .

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Gartenzwerg (3. September 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
würde mich gerne anschließen: Ich kann morgen (Donnerstag) ab 17 Uhr, gerne auch an der Ahr.
Grüße, Jörg


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2014)

Jo,
noch Sonne mitgenommen und bis zum Ende durch den dunklen Wald 

Ging noch so gerade ohne LIcht, für die nächsten Abendtouren darf man die Sachen wieder aus dem Keller holen...

Wie geht es den Piemont-Fahrern eigentlich? Hoffe, die genießen eine sonnige Woche!

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (5. September 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jo,
> noch Sonne mitgenommen und bis zum Ende durch den dunklen Wald
> 
> Ging noch so gerade ohne LIcht, für die nächsten Abendtouren darf man die Sachen wieder aus dem Keller holen...
> ...


 Wetter war bisher bombe,leider hat ein paar Biker,mich inklusive,die Rüsselpest erwischt.Musste zwei Tage Pause machen.Ansonsten ist es hier wie letztes Jahr:Einfach geil!!!!


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2014)

Sehr schön!

Dann esst mal brav eure Teller leer, auf dass das Wetter dort so bleibt 

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2014)

Ich würde Donnerstag Abend ne Runde drehen, Jemand dabei?


----------



## Gartenzwerg (22. September 2014)

Hallo,ich wäre dabei.Wann möchtest du starten?Ich könnte ab 16.00.
Viele Grüße aus der Grafschaft
Jörg


----------



## der.anderehelge (22. September 2014)

Bei mir sieht es nicht so gut aus, aber wenn dann könnte ich auch früher als sonst.
(Besuchen Sie uns auf der Security Messe Essen, Stand blablabla)


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2014)

Hier der Link für alle die Donnerstag können und wollen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15025

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Oktober 2014)

Hej zusammen,

Ich würde gerne heute Abend eine Runde im 7gb drehen. Jemand Zeit und Lust?

Grüße,
Florian


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. November 2014)

wie steht es denn mit einer Tour? Morgen 18:30 Ramersdorf.


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2014)

Wir sind morgen in Siegburg im "Casbah". Essen mit Live-Musik.


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen in Siegburg im "Casbah". Essen mit Live-Musik.



Das gibt keine Punkte....


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. November 2014)

Hej Helge,

ich würde gerne morgen auf jeden Fall fahren wollen, allerdings kann ich noch nicht versprechen, dass ich es wirklich bis 18:30 Uhr Ramersdorf schaffe. Evtl. schaffe ich es erst um 19:00 Uhr startklar zu sein. Wenn dich das nicht stört, können wir gerne morgen kurzfristig die Uhrzeit per Telefon festlegen?

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das gibt keine Punkte....


Wie jetzt, ich dachte das Kauen kann als alternative Sportart eingetragen werden.


----------



## der.anderehelge (5. November 2014)

Später ist kein Problem. Klären wir dann telefonisch.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. November 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> wie steht es denn mit einer Tour? Morgen 18:30 Ramersdorf.


 Da Urlaub,schon früher unterwegs gewesen und das Tageslicht genutzt!Viel Spaß beim Nightride!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. November 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen in Siegburg im "Casbah". Essen mit Live-Musik.



Hätte ich das eher gewust, dann wäre Andrea und ich, dreckich und Verschwitzt dazu gestossen. Wir sind am Bahnhof mitten in der MTB Tour Essen gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (7. November 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hätte ich das eher gewust, dann wäre Andrea und ich, dreckich und Verschwitzt dazu gestossen. Wir sind am Bahnhof mitten in der MTB Tour Essen gewesen.



Da dort jeden Donnerstag Live-Musik ist, kann man sich ruhig mal dort treffen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2014)

Neue Woche, neuer Matsch. Ich bin morgen 18:30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. November 2014)

Ich bin morgen in Köwi 18 Uhr 30


----------



## Dart (12. November 2014)

Bin in Österreich


----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2014)

Länger? Beruflich? Bin gerade zurück aus Wien. 

PS: Bitte trotzdem weiterlesen, das ist ein Mountainbike-Forum ;-)


----------



## Dart (12. November 2014)

Ja, beruflich. Ich bin in Bludenz und  muss hier morgen eine Anlage in Betrieb nehmen und fahre am Freitag wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2014)

Schade. Bin nächste Woche von Montag abend bis Mittwoch abend wieder in Wien. Aber Bludenz ist so nah an Wien wie Bonn.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. November 2014)

Ich bin um 18.30 irgendwo im Kottenforst Richtung Malteserkrankenhaus!


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich bin um 18.30 irgendwo im Kottenforst Richtung Malteserkrankenhaus!



Warum???? Köwi ist doch näher


----------



## der.anderehelge (13. November 2014)

@Redfraggle: na auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2014)

Q Barbara ich bin doch erst nächste Woche Donnerstag im Malteser Krankenhaus


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2014)

Fahren wir dann vorher nochmal, Micha? Dienstag?

Grüße und viel Spass!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. November 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum???? Köwi ist doch näher


 Na weil meine Mutter nicht in Köwi im Krankenhaus liegt!
@Helge,werde IHR die Genesungswünsche ausrichten!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2014)

Na dann kannst du mich nächste Woche auch besuchen


----------



## Redfraggle (15. November 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du mich nächste Woche auch besuchen



Den Weg kenn ich jetzt ja!
Bist Du in der Handchirurgie?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2014)

Ja bin ich, werde Donnerstag operiert , hoffe das ich Samstag oder Sonntag wieder nach Hause kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. November 2014)

Ohje du armer, wünsche dir alles gute für die OP!

Wie sieht es hier denn insgesamt mit einer Tour am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr ins 7GB oder in den Ennert aus? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall!

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. November 2014)

Würde Do. abends auch gerne fahren, Details Do. vormittag Grüße B.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Ohje du armer, wünsche dir alles gute für die OP!
> 
> Wie sieht es hier denn insgesamt mit einer Tour am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr ins 7GB oder in den Ennert aus? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall!
> 
> ...


Jep, dabei: 18:30 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf! Grüße B.


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. November 2014)

Ich kann heute leider nicht (zu kalt!).
Viel Spass


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. November 2014)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ich kann heute leider nicht (zu kalt!).
> Viel Spass


... kann dir eine Schal und einen Buff mitbringen ... ;-)


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. November 2014)

Wie sieht es bei euch Donnerstag aus?!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. November 2014)

... gut; evtl. gemeinsam mit den Nachtbikern!?


----------



## shmee (26. November 2014)

Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus, aber definitiv nicht mit den Nachtbikern, da brauch ich schon nach der Abfahrt vom Parkplatz nen Sauerstoffzelt.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. November 2014)

Also mit meinen schluppen, die ich momentan drauf habe, schaffe ich es denke ich auch nicht bei den nachtbikern mitzuhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. November 2014)

... hmmm, der Radtausch letzte Woche war tatsächlich eindrucksvoll; aber dafür kannst Du ja das Rad an die Decke "kleben" ... ;-)




Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Also mit meinen schluppen, die ich momentan drauf habe, schaffe ich es denke ich auch nicht bei den nachtbikern mitzuhalten!


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. November 2014)

Also wenn ich eine Chance auf Freitag 17:00 China-Schiff haben will, dann bin ich am Donnerstag nicht rechtzeitig aus der Firma. Wie plant Ihr denn den Stamm-Tisch? Fahrt ihr um 17:00 los?


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

Freitag 17.00 Uhr ab China-Schiff, korrekt.

Aber entspannt an der Sieg entlang ohne HM 

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. November 2014)

OK. Also heute 18:30 Ramersdorf krieg ich hin. Am Freitag werde ich dann aber nicht früh genug aus dem Büro dürfen. Da komme ich nach und fahre schön über Schloß Birlingdingens mit Matsch und 2-3 HM. Dann bin ich der eine dreckige und nüchterne Biker um 20:00 Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. November 2014)

Also ich werde um 18:30 Uhr auf jeden Fall eine Runde in moderater Geschwindigkeit drehen. Ist von euch zweien einer dabei?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. November 2014)

Top Helge 18:30 Uhr ramersdorf heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (27. November 2014)

Ich muss noch schauen, ob ich es heute Abend pünktlich schaffe, sage aber hier noch bescheid.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. November 2014)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich muss noch schauen, ob ich es heute Abend pünktlich schaffe, sage aber hier noch bescheid.


... ebenso, sieht derzeit aber ganz gut aus ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. November 2014)

... und paßt: 18:30 Uhr Ramdersdorf P&R!


----------



## shmee (27. November 2014)

Also weder zeitlich noch motivationstechnisch bei dem Dauerregen schaffe ich es heute.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. November 2014)

Die


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. November 2014)

Super, bis gleich!!!


----------



## luckylocke (27. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich schließe mich heute mal hier an, okay?


----------

